# car insured with 2 companies!!??!



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

just please correct me if I am wrong, but you can't do this can you!?!?

I have insured someone's car for them, as, at the moment they don't have a licence... so this allows the car to be kept on the street, but they can't drive it as they are not on my policy...

I've now found out that the person has taken out a month policy with another company, so that his mate can drive the car... so effectively the car has been insured twice...

this can't happen, can it!?!?!?

:thumb:


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that can't be done. Might has well cancel the policy you have taken out for him, as surely his will now cover for this ?


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Can happen, but it causes massive headaches if there's any claim.

I'd cancel your policy, if he's not going to play ball when you're helping him out and potentially cause you problems (your insurance can then be cancelled by the insurer, and you HAVE to declare that on every insurance policy, including pet and home, that you subsequently take out) then you shouldn't be helping him...


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

yeah, but only for a 1 month, then he has no insurance again... :lol:

my worry is that either they will get pulled by the police, and/or they will have a smash and both the insurance companies will wipe their hands...

:thumb:


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> yeah, but only for a 1 month, then he has no insurance again... :lol:
> 
> my worry is that either they will get pulled by the police, and/or they will have a smash and both the insurance companies will wipe their hands...
> 
> :thumb:


Tough ****, IMO. Certainly should have checked with you as it can have potentially catastrophic consequences for you.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

It can happen quite easily as while the insurance databases are linked, they are not linked up with lots of cross checking going on.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

It can be done - I insured a my dads car for a couple weeks a few years ago.

I few months later I tried to do the same thing again and the same insurance company(Elephant) said 'oh no, you can't do that' I said they'd done it befoe.........they replied that it was a mistake and they should not have done it the 1st time, and a car should not be insured twice.

If you're helping him/her out then I'd be getting it sorted asap.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

The owner/registered keeper should really be the person insuring the car, due to insurable interest.

With dual insurance, basically, if there is a claim, both insurers will be required to pay their rateable proportion of the claim. So if matey's mate has an accident, Cuey's policy could potentially end up paying a proportion the the third party costs under the road traffic act.

There could also be a conflict flagged up on the MID.


----------

